

Revisiting the Black Sunday Hack (2008) - simonbrown
http://blog.codinghorror.com/revisiting-the-black-sunday-hack/

======
gwern
Ironically, the Wired link which is the meat of the revisiting, is broken:
[http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/05/tarnovsk...](http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/05/tarnovsky?currentPage=all)
(No redirects? Good job, Wired! Here's a working one:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20130923065353/http://www.wired....](https://web.archive.org/web/20130923065353/http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/05/tarnovsky?currentPage=all)
)

